# First Time for Steelhead



## mencelewski (Sep 4, 2012)

I,ve never fished for swaning steelies and heard the huron is a good spot. Is the dam in flat rock a good place to shore fish for them ive heard a lot of talk about it. What is good tackle for river steelies?


P.S. Are there a lot of spawning fish yet or should i wait


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

There are no spawning fish for a while. Maybe you need to research the species a bit more.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

mencelewski said:


> I,ve never fished for swaning steelies and heard the huron is a good spot. Is the dam in flat rock a good place to shore fish for them ive heard a lot of talk about it. What is good tackle for river steelies?
> 
> 
> P.S. Are there a lot of spawning fish yet or should i wait


they spawn around feb/march if I am not too terribly mistaken.

J-


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Michigan steelhead will spawn from October through June a vast majority will spawn in the late winter or early spring. This time of year rapalas, spawn, wigglers, wax worms, and mepps spinners all work well in deeper water or fast runs.


----------



## jpmarko (Feb 26, 2010)

Haven't fished the Huron so I'm not sure exactly what spot would be good. But I can tell you that steelhead begin to run up river in the fall. Keep your eye open for a good rain in your area that will bring the water levels of your river up. Also, when nearshore temps in the lake cool the steelies will come in closer and start running up. Those are two things you can keep tabs on by going online. Now, in general, is a good time for all Michigan rivers. The next month, too. Below dams is a good place to fish because steelhead will get slowed down there and concentrate a little bit. Just make sure there is no other obstruction (like another dam without a fish ladder) below the dam you choose to fish. If there is no other obstruction downriver then a dam is always a good place to start.

Not sure how many are actually spawning now. Some maybe, but in general they run up river beginning in the fall and throughout winter and early spring and then spawn on the beds in March and April. So you can find them in the river system starting now.

As far as gear, it depends on how you wanna fish. Do you wanna bottom bounce? Float drift? Cast spinners? Fish bait? Either way, you'll probably want a rod in the 10 ft range. 15 lb or 20 lb braid for main line and fluorocarbon for leader material in the 8 to 12 lb range.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I had to learn the hard way which is self taught. Since then I have taught many others and all have told me at one time or another that they learned from one of the best. Probably one of the best ways to learn fast is to hit one of the premier steelhead rivers and spend some time watching others fish. Another choice would be to hook up with someone who really knows how to catch chromers and go for a weekend trip. Ice fishing for them is probably the most fun and challanging way to catch them.If you get up to St Ignace let me know and I can get you a lesson or two in.


----------



## Copcheck (Dec 5, 2011)

GuppyII said:


> Maybe you need to research the species a bit more.


Maybe you should look up the definition of an Internet Forum. Duplicate posts and repeat questions are part of the new and old community, if you don't like it maybe the Internet isn't for you.

Definition of: Internet forum 

A Web site that provides an online exchange of information between people about a particular topic. It provides a venue for questions and answers and may be monitored to keep the content appropriate. Also called a "discussion board" or "discussion group," an Internet forum is similar to an Internet newsgroup (see below), but uses the Web browser for access.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I don't believe that the Huron is a top choice for steelhead rivers but if it is close to home it would be a good one for practice. The further North that you go the better the steelhead fishing is. Also don't put your gear away in Nov or Dec. I never put mine away it has been about 6 years running that I have caught steelhead every month out of the year.


----------



## justawelder2 (Jun 1, 2012)

You sure are a little dick. When you grow up and leave your keyboard for The real world, you will find out there is more to life than these dumb forums. Its a big pond out there nemo.


----------



## flyfisher4life1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Lol


----------



## flyfisher4life1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I also want to try swinging for steel in the Huron since there is really not much pocket water at Flatrock.


----------

